# New Job $144k, moving to Singapore. Help Plz



## gsmrok (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

I live in London with my wife and 4 months old child and got an offer of $114000 in a bank near 'Raffless Place' station.lane:

Please help on the following: :ranger:

1. I was trying to calculate tax on a website which say the tax would only be $8000 per year. I do not believe this could be right. please let me know if someone know a good Singapore salary calculator. my wife do not work and take care of kid, any tax advantage? :fingerscrossed:

2. I need 2 bed room to rent( furnished with ac and washing machine) can i get something decent for $3000 near Raffless place? or suggest me nice place nearby. 

thanks a lot  
gs


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

1. If your income is S$114,000 per annum then income tax will be under S$8,000. If your income is S$144,000 then it'll probably be around S$10,000 in a "normal" year, but this year it'd be closer to S$8,000. Yes, you'll get some tax relief for having a child and wife at home. I'm including that in my rough estimates.

2. A $3,000/month budget is tight for a 2 bedroom apartment near Raffles Place unless you get very lucky indeed and find a nice HDB sublet in the vicinity. You just might be able to find a decent 2 bedroom private apartment with that budget if you are willing to commute, although $3,500/month would open up many more private options. Raffles Place is on both the green and red lines, and most of the offices in that area are close to the station, so commuting is common and easy.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gsmrok: IRAS: Tax Calculators


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

if you earned a salary of S$144,000 your relief would be as follows:

Earned Income S$1000
Wife Allowance S$2000
Child allowance S$4000

total S$7000

buy Insurance S$5000 max premium you can claim
Donations S$2500 assuming you donate S$1000 you will get a relief 2.5 times

total deductions S$14500

Taxable Income S$129500

Tax payable S$7875 after a rebate of S$1500


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

What is the wife allowance please? we are about to relocate to Singapore with 3 kids for my husbands work and I will be leaving my job in Australia to join him. Did not realise there was some kind of allowance available due to me no longer working while we are in Singapore? Would be very interested to know where I find out? Is it means tested? Thank you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kleng said:


> What is the wife allowance please? we are about to relocate to Singapore with 3 kids for my husbands work and I will be leaving my job in Australia to join him. Did not realise there was some kind of allowance available due to me no longer working while we are in Singapore? Would be very interested to know where I find out? Is it means tested? Thank you.


gee, the wife allowance means you are married and you are given relief for the wife .. same for the kids too .. 

GOVT / IRAS Doesn't give you allowance, like cash in hand in case you read it so ..


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

Got it, I understand. thanks. Found it on the IRAS page. All helps, especially with 3 kids


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if your kids are Singaporean, you get subsidies and others under Baby bonus scheme .. I am sure you are aware of it


----------

